# how small are baby cherry shrimp?



## Mike Hawk (Mar 9, 2012)

how small, were they on the glass or swimming around?


----------



## jameshill247 (Apr 2, 2012)

a spec of dust small... you can see a head on them and some are bigger like 1mm and you can see what looks like a tail too they are on the glass and around the sponge filter they do swim around the tank too i have a video im uploading to youtube now should i put the link up once its done?


----------



## HolyAngel (Oct 18, 2010)

about this small: -


----------



## jameshill247 (Apr 2, 2012)

yeah really tiny. on the first day they were hard to make out now i can see them a lot better but there really is more then i thought. i thought it was around 20-30 at a time not this many? the video is on youtube now

heres the link

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MT1sw0_PyC0

the little white things


----------



## randyl (Feb 1, 2012)

Those are not baby shrimps. Normally for the first few days you won't see them as they should be hiding really well and not moving much. About a week they start to come out to play and eat, by then, you can definitely tell they are shrimps. (even new born are shrimp shape if you take a very close look)


----------



## jameshill247 (Apr 2, 2012)

hmmmmm any ideas what these things are then? the tank is litterally infested with them lol


----------



## Ebichua (May 13, 2008)

Baby cherries, even newborns, will look like a fully formed shrimp. They're more evolved and skip the whole zoea phase. 

From the video, it looks like what you have are copepods. They are mere hitchhikers from plants being introduced into the tank. They usually don't show up for the first few weeks of a tank's initial set-up but are later seen in large numbers when weeks go by. It only takes a couple of these guys to reproduce like mad.

Harmless though, so you shouldn't be alarmed. They're one of those pests that we just have to learn to accept.


----------



## jameshill247 (Apr 2, 2012)

yeah i did think that newborns were supposed to look like mini shrimp thought it was a bit strange thats why i wanted the advice. oh well thanks  guess i still have a week or so to wait for the baby shrimp then


----------



## shrimp pliskin (Mar 16, 2012)

It's amazing the things we find in our tanks when there are no fish to gobble them up..


----------



## randyl (Feb 1, 2012)

To certain degree though, it means your water is pretty good for these little things to survive and breed... on the other hand, could be an indication of overfeeding.


----------



## jameshill247 (Apr 2, 2012)

i try and keep feeding to a bare min i feed like a quater of one algae wafer every few days and take whats left out after a little while but they seem to like them and all swarm round it when i drop it in


----------



## GeToChKn (Apr 15, 2011)

Could be seedshrimp, little tiny white dots that jet around in a jerky motion. Harmless.


----------



## randyl (Feb 1, 2012)

jameshill247 said:


> i try and keep feeding to a bare min i feed like a quater of one algae wafer every few days and take whats left out after a little while but they seem to like them and all swarm round it when i drop it in


That's the right way to feed in my opinion, so it's just those tiny things like your water ;-) Don't worry, the baby shrimps will be born in a few days, and don't be too concerned if you don't see them for the first few days either, that's completely normal if they have anywhere to hide.


----------



## jameshill247 (Apr 2, 2012)

yeah they have a tall root to hide in some java moss some xmas moss and a moss ball

i just started a new thread asking about ocean rock the kind cichlids like. i have blue LEDs and i want some white ocean rock cos it looks nice but i dont know how much this will change the ph? this would give the shrimp somewhere else to hide though


----------



## HD Blazingwolf (May 12, 2011)

lol i feed way more
i drop a 1/2 thick piece of sliced zuchini in 2 times per week
flake and prozen bloodworms 3-4 times per week
my scrimp swarm that stuff. a piece of zuchini last abou 22 hours of constant picking from about 100 + rcs


----------

